# anyone lose their voice from dnp?



## Motivated (Mar 6, 2015)

so my voice is breaking up and i pretty much lost my voice. 

hoping this doesnt need me to go to a doctor. drinking lots of cold water and avoiding talking to let it heal.


and of course im off of dnp... and dont plan on running it for a long time now. to let  my throat heal.


=/


----------



## mickems (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey brother, be patient, I'm sure the DAWG will chime in soon.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 6, 2015)

I think DAWG did.....................


----------



## Yaya (Mar 7, 2015)

I lost my voice the first time I hung out with DYS


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2015)

Never heard of this before.


----------



## Motivated (Mar 7, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Never heard of this before.



it started off with my throat being very dry and sore. then 2 dayers later i get that "sick voice" like as if my nose is clogged. then  next day my voice breaks up and i have the stuffy noise voice.

kind of worried because my throat has been painful and dry, hoping i didnt damage it... time will tell i guess =/


also sometimes when i cough i cough a large amount of yellow flem/brownish colored

i googled my symptoms and its all the symptoms of  Laryngitis

"Laryngitis is an inflammation of the larynx, or voice box, causing hoarseness and loss of voice."


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you are just sick. Has nothing to do with DNP. I had the same thing two weeks ago.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 7, 2015)

Never buy Indian DnP
It's made from pure curry powder with added tumeric;
This is not the spice of life.....


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll **** all your loved ones in the ass while you watch trin.

And Motivated ..... What's the humidity at your place like?
I tried DNP in winter when it was dry here and i went through hell...
See the process here:
1. Dnp makes your breathing quicker even while you're trying to sleep.
2. Now since its dry at your place. Your throat and nose dry up due to quick breathing and dryness.
3.now that your throat is nice and dry like a desert whener you try to swallow it becomes painful.
4. Along with drying up of nose and throat mucus of nose dries up too. This mucus was supposed to trap bacteria and dust and stuff but now its dried up and become hard and can't do shit so you get cold stuffy nose.
Welcome in advance.

And to others. I sell pure dnp not curry powder. If you buy you'll see. But some like trin**** are pieces of real ignorant shit so.......
Guess what???


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 9, 2015)

TJ
Making niggas flip there wigs N loose their shxt since the gerber baby days....


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 9, 2015)

I've had the same thing for the past two weeks.  I can barely talk and my doc says it's allergies and to take allegra and nose spray.  What a bunch of crap!!!!  Still can't talk and have a nasil drip and no vocals and have coughing attacks that make me light headed.  Sucks ass!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I've lost my voice on two separate occasions a year apart when dancing with the yellow devil.
I can't say conclusively if it was caused by DNP or some random sickness but it did happen.
Each time lasted roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 9, 2015)

You could either be getting a cold or you're getting an allergic reaction from the DNP.  a lot of people have minor allergic reactions from DNP.  it's also probably dry as hell in your house because of winter and you're breathing in through your mouth when you sleep more.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 9, 2015)

It could be an allergic reaction to the dnp, though I would expect some sort of rash to occur alongside this.
It could be an issue of dehydration or "dryness" around the area.
It could also be an issue with the dnp not being capped properly and the filler used (usually table salt/sugar) causing irritation to your throat. 

Irrespective of the cause, its not something that does any sort of permanent damage to your throat.


----------



## Motivated (Mar 13, 2015)

1 week later stil no voice. Doctoe said its larynitis as i suspected. No strep theoat or lumps. Se asked if i had a bad bad flu or somethint i said yes even though i was fine.


Th dnp did this to me. I didnt drink enough water ans got dry throat


----------



## Motivated (Mar 21, 2015)

A little over  2 weeks and still no ****ing voice.


http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/laryngitis/basics/causes/con-20021565


Pretty sure the dnp ****ed me up and injured my vocal cords.


----------



## Motivated (Mar 28, 2015)

Voice still isnt back. Getting very depressed. Gonna come off the tren. Might be fking with my head.

Do you guys think antibodics wil help? When i cough there is still flem sometimes.  Not sure what to do 


Or cortiso steriods???


----------



## Motivated (Apr 4, 2015)

almost a month and voice still hasnt returned. so depressing.  doctor prescribed me Methylprednisolone hopefully this does the trick... i did some research online and appearently she prescrived me a lower dose than usual.. -_- so i may have to order some more  in the black market. to get rid of this laryngitis for once and for all.


day 1 of Methylprednisolone....  throat feels better, but im not supposed to talk till i complete the run (5 day run)
i trly believe the dnp is what ****ed ne up. because who the **** has no voice for 1 month with normal laryngitis. the doc doesnt even understand whats wrong with me and keeps asking if i smoke... and to be honest... 


i been doing research online and acid reflux can cause laryngitis and since i was on tren, and dnp i think i burped up some acid+dnp into my throat and that ****ed me up.


dont think im ever gopnna run dnp again because of this.... no voice for a month. havent worked in 3 weeks... down $1200 due to this.. and social life is on hold... i have a hot girl that i was talking to wondering why i keep making excuses to not hang with her and i think i pissed off. so depressing.. =/ and ****ing teachers keep picking on me in class to make me read shit out loud etc. im just so done. im ready to ****ing kill someone.  needless ot say im off the tren and just cruising on 250 mg and trying to get healthy.


will update if my voice ever returns. some of the shit i read online is scary... of people who have acid reflux taking 3 months to recover... wtf!!

im ordering Methylprednisolone online... and taking it for a while at a high dose. i **** it. gonna fix my voice or die trying. because i cant live with a crippled voice. no way o live.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 4, 2015)

I hate to say it buddy but u have absolutely no luck at all on dnp. Definitely discontinue use forever lol. Good luck on getting your voice back bud.


----------



## Motivated (Apr 19, 2015)

Voice is finally back. the cortisteriods did the trick!!! anyone whoever gets throat issues, the predinsone will do the trick. been ****ed for a month without it. started it and in 5 days im magically better. 

**** yea

5.5 weeks no voice. then started the coristeriods. and in 5 days i was back to my old self... thank god....


----------



## jrsandwich (May 13, 2015)

Motivated said:


> Voice is finally back. the cortisteriods did the trick!!! anyone whoever gets throat issues, the predinsone will do the trick. been ****ed for a month without it. started it and in 5 days im magically better.
> 
> **** yea
> 
> 5.5 weeks no voice. then started the coristeriods. and in 5 days i was back to my old self... thank god....



You didn't happen to have acid re-flux at any point during the cycle did you?


----------



## Motivated (May 19, 2015)

jrsandwich said:


> You didn't happen to have acid re-flux at any point during the cycle did you?



i did actually. I remember i binged on dnp and i hicupped/ coughed up juice i tasted it in my cough. im thinking the dnp juice/acid reflux  damaged my throat.

i was on tren while running dnp which i believe contributed to the acid reflux.


except this time the acid reflux brought up the dnp back  up my wind pipe... which caused damage..


----------



## jrsandwich (May 20, 2015)

Motivated said:


> i did actually. I remember i binged on dnp and i hicupped/ coughed up juice i tasted it in my cough. im thinking the dnp juice/acid reflux  damaged my throat.
> 
> i was on tren while running dnp which i believe contributed to the acid reflux.
> 
> ...



Ouch, that can't have been comfortable.  Where you able to curb the reflux in anyway?  Take with meals?  Just wondering, because I'm planning on starting a cycle in a bit, and wanted to have an idea of some of the other more common sides.


----------



## Motivated (May 21, 2015)

jrsandwich said:


> Ouch, that can't have been comfortable.  Where you able to curb the reflux in anyway?  Take with meals?  Just wondering, because I'm planning on starting a cycle in a bit, and wanted to have an idea of some of the other more common sides.


when you eat make sure you eat slowly and and small amounts with the dnp.


my first run of dnp i dont remember having any acid reflux. i think the tren while running dnp + the cravings from tren and dnp =2500 calorie binge meal eaten very fast made it happen.


dnp ramps up hunger like crazy. and i believe tren can cause acid reflux in some people.


on dnp i can eat 3,000 calories of oats and protein powder mixed in. i shit u not.  i just get insane cravings..


i know there is a rx drug sibutrine that will help. wish i had that on hand when running dnp or post dnp lol. seems like it makes cutting into easy mode...


----------

